# So long Georgia....hello Minnesota!



## egomaniac247 (Oct 6, 2012)

I must admit, we didn't have a ton of time to get attached to Georgia.  We just moved down from Va in 2010.  I enjoyed my time fishing Varner, Charlie Elliott, and Hard Labor.  But time marches quickly and now we find ourselves in the land of 10,000 lakes.

Our new back yard fishery.....the headwaters of the Missisippi river!














Enjoyed the hot summers....now looking forward (not!) to the cold winters!


----------



## moodman (Oct 6, 2012)

beautiful view! hope you enjoy!!!


----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 6, 2012)

Must be southern Minnesota.


----------



## egomaniac247 (Oct 6, 2012)

Yes, about 20-30 minutes north of Minneapolis


----------



## Michael F. Gray (Oct 6, 2012)

Drag out your thermal undies, ...you'll need them


----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 6, 2012)

Two must stop locations. Elk River Tavern and The Gopher Tavern on 2nd St. in downtown St. Paul. The Gopher Tavern will be a big surprise for a southern boy. If you get up to Duluth, and you should, go to the Duluth Diner and have the coffee cake. They make hash browns up there that could be a dessert. Ski Spirit Mountain in Duluth and view the sea port from the ski lift.


----------



## Hoss (Oct 7, 2012)

Beautiful spot.  Sounds like you really like fishing.  Have you ever tried ice fishing?


----------



## egomaniac247 (Oct 7, 2012)

I'm going to try ice fishing but the agreement I made with the guy who offered to take me is that there is no chance in hades that I drive my vehicle out onto the ice lol


----------



## georgia_home (Oct 7, 2012)

Hear lots of folks talk about the hunting up there!

Good luck! Make sure you have the heavy / cloths out when season rolls around. It's cold.


----------



## Redbow (Oct 8, 2012)

I'm a Southern boy and will stay one ! Hope you enjoy Minnesota, and good luck to y'all....Beautiful place in the pic's ...


----------



## rjcruiser (Oct 19, 2012)

beautiful view.


----------



## Balvarik (Oct 21, 2012)

I'm in Anoka(working at Federal Cartridge)20minutes north of downtown.
Mike


----------



## Balvarik (Oct 21, 2012)

Looks like Rum River country.


----------



## bond195 (Jan 7, 2013)

nice place


----------



## fishnfool (Jan 11, 2013)

Looks layed back, enjoy!


----------



## FROGSLAYER (Jan 11, 2013)

I'm following a similar path (though the housing market has kept me in GA much longer than expected) moved from VA and hope WI near MN  soon!     And, that looks awesome!


----------



## egomaniac247 (Jan 12, 2013)

Haha, I'm glad someone bumped this post up....it's funny to revisit this thread and see the pictures I posted back in October. 

For the past 2 months it's looked like a winter wonderland here.

Currently NINE degrees outside

I am seriously jonesing for spring thaw - I am going to be 1 serious river rat.....although I admit, I do like the snow.


----------

